# cell phone



## leduc alain (Jul 31, 2006)

good day , and have a great time . 
my question is: what do i need to convert a song to my ringtone cell phone. and how do i do it.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

You use a program like one of the ones from this site.
http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/Best/mp3-to-ringtone.html


----------



## mactechy (Apr 28, 2007)

it depends what phone you have, some phones just except aac wav, mp4, mp3 and so on!


----------



## leduc alain (Jul 31, 2006)

my phones are motorola L7 and motorola Razr V3. thank you


----------



## mactechy (Apr 28, 2007)

the razr you can put any song on.... the L7 i will have to do some research on... one sec...


----------



## xoloindia (May 18, 2012)

Simple , you can download free song converter from Google.That apps keep multiple songs format.You can convert desired song in desired format.


----------



## Bmike80 (Jul 16, 2012)

Download songs in formats compatible with your phone's software, like mp3 mostly works on most phones. save it on your phone, go to settings-Phone settings-sounds. either it will be in profiles, or sounds-ringtones. select the song and tehre you have it


----------



## xoloindia (May 18, 2012)

This is a good feature phone.I have also that cell.:dance:


----------



## xoloindia (May 18, 2012)

Good and simple question.Several apps are available for ringtone maker or converter in Google. These are paid as well as free.You can use it frequently.:nono:


----------



## robarthook (Sep 21, 2012)

Hello ludec!
i am telling you how we convert the song that play on our mobile.
first you download the all converter and put the song in this that you convert.
select the option mp4 or 3gp to playing in the mobile!
i hope it is helpful to you..!


----------

